# Swim jig brands



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Im looking to get a little more involved in using swim jigs. I have been using regular flipping jigs for casting but Im ready to get more technique specific. 
Im interested in hearing what has worked well around here.

I have read that Dirty jigs makes a real good one. Are there any other companies I should check out before getting some for fishing and testing new baits as trailers?

Also seems like 1/4 oz is the standard weight most of the time. In what scenario would you use a heavier swim jig? Im assuming deeper, faster retrieves, or penetrating heavy cover.

What are your top color choices for swim jigs and trailer colors based on water clarity?


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Dirty Jigs are really nice in the standard size baits. Keitech makes the best on the market though IMO. Their heads are tungsten and their profile is smaller and their colors are more muted than what seems to have become the norm. I use from 1/8 oz to 1/2 oz and change weights just as you described. Keitech also makes an unusual design of a standard size jig named the model 3. Very, very nice. For colors I go by the book. I use a bright color like white/char and black or black/blue and fill in between those with browns and greens.


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

The Dirty Jigs are great and one of the best swim jigs around. However, a member of the site in my signature makes the best swim jig I have ever used, the LP Custom Swim Jigs. They are similar to the Dirty jigs but the paint on the head is better and he has some different colors, like TW golden shiner. The weed guard was also improved and there is a big 5/0 hook on there to hook them. The trailer keeper is a little better and the skirt is wire-tied so it will never rot off. Which ever one you go with will be great though. 

I don't use the 1/4 oz much, I usually use 3/8 or 1/2 oz. I fish them pretty fast most of the time and the heavier weights will keep the jig upright and running straight. In clear water I like a natural color like TW Golden Shiner or one of the 3 shad colors (those are LP Custom colors). In stained water (2-4 ft. visibility) I like slightly darker colors like Cajun Craw, Flashy Melon, Killer Gill, or Watermelon Red. In muddy water (1 ft. or less visibility) I like dark colors like Black/Blue and Junebug. Again those were all LP Custom colors so if you want to check any of my suggestions out just click on them, they are linked.

For trailers there are a few different ones I used based on water clarity. First, for clear water I use a single tail grub or a 4 inch soft swimbait. For stained water I use Zoom Ultra Vibe Speed Craws, Netbait Paca Craws, or Grandebass Megaclaws. And for muddy water I use Grandebass Megaclaws.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

thanks for the replies. Just the type of discussion im looking for. Keep em coming!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't have a specific brand for you, but Bluegill patterns(with orange throat) worked the best for me near shore, and for out on the humps and deep water a Shad pattern. I liked the 1/4 oz the best even in deep water, many times they will hit on the pendulum fall with that 1/4 oz, but i couldn't get those kind of strikes with a heavier jig. Not to say that a larger jig won't work as good or better, but for me, it feels like i have more control with a lighter swimjig. 
It also depends on the size/density of your swimbait trailer for the fall rate the fish choose. The reason i'm talking about fall rate and swimming jigs at the same time is because most of the hits come when a fish is in pursit and that drop is the trigger. I watched Bass swim right up to the boat in pursuit of the swimjig, but without the pause/drop, there was no trigger for the bite. For the Bass's nose...Smelly Jelly... i love that stuff so much, i might start putting it on my toast in the morning.
If you really believe Bass are holding on an area like a hump or drop with cover, keep hammering away at it, seems to take a few passes sometimes to coax them.
Last year was my first full year of swimming a jig, so i'm speaking on limited personal experience on relativly clear lakes. But the patterns held true all year, can't wait to get at it again this year


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I know evryone knows what I prefer but I also like the Bass Assault swim jigs! 
They have THE BEST color selection, a nice plastic guard, nice profile, nice skirts, and nice hooks.

www.landbigfish.com/Bass-Assault/Bass-Assault-Swim-Jig.cfm


----------

